# Blieb's quest to not be so round



## Blieb (Jun 11, 2004)

FitDay Public Journal: 
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Blieb

I'm starting TP's carb cycling along with GoPro's P/RR/S workouts (Preacher's posted version to start).

All measurements are of course approximations.  I try to measure from the widest part, except for chest and stomach (though likely the widest parts also).

6/10/2004
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 246.4

Measurements:
   arms @ forearm 12.5" (flexed 13")
   arms @ bicep 16" (flexed 17")
   legs @ quad 26"
   legs @ calf 17"
   chest @ nips 44.75"
   stomach @ belly button 43.5"

----------------

At my largest, I was 275 lbs.  At my smallest (4 years ago now) I was 225-ish.  In the past year, I have taken up biking, which has helped me, and cardiovascularly I'm in good shape.

I'm looking to cut all over.  Because I haven't spent as much time in the gym the last year, I am doing the P/RR/S to get back to weights I used to lift, as well as rebuild the muscle I've lost, as the cut goes on.

I attribute my weight gain to eating horribly for a couple years while I was with my ex.  I'm to blame, can't blame her, sh!t happens.

My weight changes frequently for days at a time because of water intake (& expungement) related to biking.

I'm expecting to do the cut for several months, as long as it takes really.  My goal is a weight of 220 (for now), but that may change depending how much muscle I uncover.

Currently *27  lb above* the target weight. 
The deadline for your goal is *112 days* _(16 weeks, 0 days)_ away. 
To meet your goal you need to lose about *1.69 lb* per week. 

Should be doable.

-Blieb


----------



## Blieb (Jun 12, 2004)

So far so good. Played paintball today for ~5 hours. 90+ degree heat, it was killer. I drank about 1.75 gallons on the field, brought my meals with me, so I could stay on schedule.

I put "hiking" in on FitDay, since that's basically what you'd consider it.

I also ate more calories than I would on a normal low carb day.

I could post my workouts from last week, but will probably wait a few rounds, as things become more comfortable back in the gym. 

I definitely feel better overall and am really stoked!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Good luck !


----------



## Blieb (Jun 13, 2004)

w00t!  My recovery isn't always that high, sometimes I have rides and it's like in the 20's ... but today I felt pretty good, was working hard on good form, so I stayed on the road (mtn bike), hit a lot of good hills though (max speed  ).

I also ate rice about an hour before ride since it's my high carb day, and took Endurox R4 after ride which also has lots of carbs.  One mor carb meal (dinner) and I'll be set there.  Not feeling so hungry today ... kind of sick of eating actually, LOL ...

*Today's bike ride: *

Duration 1:19
Energy Expenditure 1140 kcal 
Number of Heart Beats 12150 beats 
Recovery -83 beats 
Minimum Heart Rate 79 bpm 
Average Heart Rate 153 bpm 
Maximum Heart Rate 180 bpm 

Minimum Speed 1.1 mph 
Average Speed  12.2 mph 
Maximum Speed   33.3 mph 
Distance  16.1 miles 

Minimum Altitude  425 ft 
Average Altitude  473 ft 
Maximum Altitude  590 ft


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck!!  Your goal is defeintly do able. Just stay on the path and don't lose focus of the end and how good you will feel when it is all over.  Also, don't freak out if you don't lose 1.69lbs per week.  Some weeks you may find that you don't lose any weight.  You may even go multiple weeks without seeing a drop in the scale.  Sometimes that isn't so bad though..hang in there!!


----------



## Blieb (Jun 16, 2004)

Today I had my first semi-cheat.  I don't have cheat days planned because I really don't feel like I need them on a regular basis.  I'm pretty committed to this.

I went out to this place for lunch and had a turkey sandwich.  It's my high carb day, so I'm letting it slide (kinda planned it).  It didn't taste as good as normal, which is good, I think I'm getting into the mentality of eating for energy.

I also just ordered flax oil geltabs because I really dread drinking the stuff, and really just don't like it at this point.  Though I think soy milk sort of tastes like flax, and I'm loving soy milk.  In any event, I'm seriously adding it to my diet as soon as I get it (ordered from 1fast, so maybe Friday!).  I'll take 3 tabs 3 times a day ... on top of my fish (1, 3x/ day) oil and L-carnitine (1, 3x/day) ...

Last night was my first day completely off from exercise in a while.  Hoping to hit the weights on day 2 of RR week tonight.

I can see a difference already, but will do measurements this weekend. 

I know my muscles are growing back right now, so immediate weight loss will not be likely, rather I'll probably stay even or gain a few pounds, then the fresh muscle will act with the higher metabolism.


----------



## Blieb (Jun 25, 2004)

Weight: 243
arms @ forearm 12.5" (flexed 13.2)
arms @ bicep 16.25" (flexed 17.25)
legs @ quad 25.25"
legs @ calf 16.5"
chest @ nipples 45"
stomach @ belly button 42.5"


I know I haven't taken much off in the pounds dept ... but I'm definitely adding muscle in the gym.  I find that A) my scale SUCKS (and it's an expensive one!) ... and B) My weight fluctuates by 1-3 lbs because of water ...

Been getting flax pills down the last week or so ... along with my fish oil and LCarnitine ...


----------



## Blieb (Jul 13, 2004)

Went to the Dr. today ...

by their scale from last time I was there I'm down 16 lbs!!!

I also had the lowest cholesterol of my life, around 156 ... good blood pressure 128/76 ... Just a really good checkup.

My week in CT didn't go as well on the diet as I wanted.  OF the 7 days, I know I got enough protein (had the powder up there) ... but I was pretty off a few days.  Now that I'm back, I'm back on track .... here are my measurements from yesterday:

arms @ forearm: 12.5
arms @ forearm flexed: 13.2
arms @ bicep flexed: 17.1
arms @ bicep: 16.25
legs @ quad: 25
legs @ calf: 16.6
chest @ nipples: 44.5
stomach @ belly button: 42
Weight: 241.6

w00t!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Blieb (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks  ... 

I was just looking at that guy's site who looks like a skeleton (http://www.johnstonefitness.com) ... I feel like a retard.  I've been measuring with a soft measuring tape ... using MyoTape looks a bit easier ... so I just ordered one ... *doh* ...


----------



## Blieb (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, I got the myotape ... not sure if I like it better or not.  Neat cheap little gizmo either way.

The last few days have been strange. I was about 240 on Saturday before my ride.  This morning I was 234.6.  Been registering on the low side for a few days now.  Monday night went on a bike ride and didn't feel as energized as usual, but I wrote it off to the heat!!!

The only thing I can think of is that I got some flavored water (that 0 cal, 0 everything stuff) and drank a bunch on Sunday.  I was having some yesterday and realized it has aspartame in it, and was thinking maybe that's it.  I read all the posts here and how a bunch of people say there's no affects, blah blah blah ... but I wonder.

Well, that or I'm coming down with a cold or something.

Entering my 2nd round of shock week.  Fun stuff.  I went to the gym late last night so I could superset without beating the crowd.

I have to finish up shock week because I'm moving in 10-15 days (if all goes as planned) and should recover and save my strength for lifting furniture and what not.

Stats from 7/19:
arms @ forearm: 12.5
arms @ forearm flexed: 13
arms @ bicep flexed: 17.25
arms @ bicep: 16.3
legs @ quad: 25
legs @ calf: 16.5
chest @ nipples: 44.5
stomach @ belly button: 41.8
Weight: 240

This morning I was 234 ... :\


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

Good luck!!  I am sure you will achieve your goals, P/RR/S is an excellent program, I love it!  I will be following your journal to keep an eye on you!


----------



## Blieb (Jul 30, 2004)

arms @ forearm: 12.5
arms @ forearm flexed: 13.2
arms @ bicep flexed: 17.1
arms @ bicep: 16
legs @ quad: 25
legs @ calf: 16.9
chest @ nipples: 44
stomach @ belly button: 41
Weight: 230.6

My weight is a little out of wack right now.  I think I'm a few lbs heavier, might just have lost some water weight.  I dunno.

I lost my job last Thursday.  So I've been eating less for sure.  I have also been getting in 2 workouts a day now ... usually 1 weight train and 1 cycle.  I feel great, I kicked the sh!t out of 2 of my buds on the mtn bikes last night.

I'm supposed to be moving within a week or so, but the builder of my place is a duche bag ... so that's up in the air kinda.  Basically under a lot of stress but trying to maintain my sh!t!!!  I didn't feel like going shopping if I was going to have to move all the food (was supposed to close TODAY) ... so I think this weekend I'll go shopping because now it looks like I'm going to be here at least another week.

Oh, I also kinda went nuts last weekend and shaved almost my entire body.  That was fvcking awesome!  I should have done that a lot sooner, it's pretty cool and as a hairy bastard, now that there's no hair I can see a lot more muscle than before!


----------



## Blieb (Aug 11, 2004)

Tons of stress right now.  Diet was totally screwed (didn't eat THAT bad, but regularity was hosed) .... House might be falling through (long story) ... part time contract work right now for an old employer (mad props for him) ... 

Time will tell!  Trying to keep level headed.

arms @ forearm: 12.6
arms @ forearm flexed: 13.25
arms @ bicep flexed: 17.1
arms @ bicep: 16.25
legs @ quad: 24.75
legs @ calf: 16.75
chest @ nipples: 43.25
stomach @ belly button: 40.3
Weight: 229.6


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

17lbs down... nice work man.


----------



## Blieb (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks 

Memorial Day I was about 252-256 ... so I've lost more!  A lot of people are taking notice ... and I can really tell myself ... making good progress on goals in and out of the gym ...


----------



## Blieb (Sep 10, 2004)

Whatta month it's been.

I was not strict on the diet for a month.  Got laid off, had a lot of stress, moved, bought a house, got my job back, etc etc ... back on the diet strict again and can't wait to make the next leap!

Still seeing gains in the gym.  Though being off the meal schedule caught up with me and the last 2 weeks I could feel it in my workouts (mtn biking and lifting alike)

9/10
arms @ forearm: 12.5
arms @ forearm flexed: 13.1
arms @ bicep flexed: 16.55
arms @ bicep: 15.6
legs @ quad: 25
legs @ calf: 16
chest @ nips: 42.5
stomach @ belly button: 39
Weight: 223.8

I'll definitely hit the goal.  I'm thinking about aiming for 205 next!  Though thanksgiving might interfere


----------



## Blieb (Dec 19, 2004)

Been a while ... ouch!

Since October 10 ... I've only been home for 3 weekends, as I got sucked into the Florida State Mtn Bike Series.  I ended up winning 1st place in the Clydesdale Beginner class, and I totally owe it to GoPro for P/RR/S and TP for carb cycling!  (I'll put some pics in my gallery) ...

I was pretty much off the strictness of the diet and the frequency of working out while racing.  I said I did it to keep my weight constant, but I think it's just that I wanted to cheat and be a little bitch.

This week I'm going to start watching everything again, and working out more ... try to ease back into strict life ... I'd like to get down to 200 ...

I need to do measurements, but right now I'm in the 219-223 range ... 

Now that the journal is bumped, I'll be able to find it when I do an update!


----------

